
HP Replaces Jon Rubinstein as Head of webOS - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/hp_replaces_jon_rubinstein_as_head_of_webos/
======
amjith
He was just moved to a different position. Probably to a better position with
a wider reach. I fail to see this as a demotion.

------
knotty66
A shame, I have a Pre 2 and it's the best phone I have ever owned. Sure some
things could be better - screen resolution for one, and battery life. But it's
fast, as smooth as IOS and stable and the UI is so well thought out. There
were problems with the original Pre but these have been resolved.

I also own an dual core LG 2X flashed with CyanogenMod but the WebOS UI is a
class apart in terms of usability and polish. So much so that I am selling my
Android. And so developer friendly - entering the Konami Code to enable
developer mode FTW!

------
mil
WebOS is a great product, but over the years the team at Palm and HP lead by
Rubinstein have failed to fix it's core operational problems - mainly it's
sluggishness and bugs. Why have those two factors been so neglected?

The resulting operating system has a great design (and very few will detest
that) but fails in operational every day use due to a sub-par user experience
due to lag.

I'd love to see WebOS live on. Hopefully this management change isn't too late
in the game and the new guy in charge of WebOS realizes it's problems.

~~~
knotty66
Have you used a Pre 2?

Mine doesn't lag at all. It's a night and day difference compared to the
original Pre/+, especially if you install the 'smooth scrolling' patch from
Preware.

------
Stormbringer
It seems to me like the only people hotly awaiting the arrival of the iPad
killer are the tech pundits and people who desperately want to see Apple fail.

Normal people don't care. And that is why the tablets fail.. the market
doesn't care, and the pundits can't _make_ them care. The dirty little secret
of the tech press is that no one pays attention to it anymore.

------
Steko
Can't say this is much of a surprise.

I'm sure Leo Apotheker (who's seat isn't exactly safe) wasn't thrilled that
Ruby got so much more press then he did with a money losing division that
can't crack 2% market share.

------
bestes
Palm didn't hire Rubinstein, he (as part of an investment group) _bought_
Palm. He might not even want to work at HP.

------
dpio
I guess the Touchpad's launch day sales weren't so stellar.

------
foobarb
Did anyone not see this coming?

------
avstraliitski
I liked WebOS and was enthused by the launch. I wanted to buy a device. I was
in Taiwan, one of the world's consumer electronics centers. There were no
devices. FAIL.

If you can't even distribute your product, then why bother building it? Seems
like they spent so many years / so much money on R&D that their marketing
failed.

I'm sorry but a forced-smile charismatic keynote (and that's being generous),
even a very well presented one, cannot make up for the lack of global
distribution. The US is not relevant as a leading consumer electronics market
anymore. You need to either be global, or go to Asia.

